
What HTTP is and how HTTP1.x and HTTP2 are different - caio1982
https://twitter.com/kosamari/status/859958929484337152
======
stephenr
I was glad to see someone highlight that http/1.1 has pipelining.
[http://twitter.com/dret/status/860150644405133313](http://twitter.com/dret/status/860150644405133313)

